# Help Pick Out My Next Potential 4000'er



## NPursuit (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey guys,   Glad I found this site.  I'm trying to get in one more 4000'er this yr.  My group will not be have access to snowshoes or crampons so my options are limited.  Below is the list that I have done.  Any suggestions are welcome.

Washington
Lafayette
Lincoln
Moosilauke
Eisenhower
Garfield
Liberty
Wildcat + Wildcat D
North & South Kinsman
Osceola + East Osceola
North & Middle Tripyramid
Cannon
Whiteface
Tecumseh

I would really like to do the Carters via the 19 mile brook trail, to Carter Dome trail.  I had a failed summit attempt back in Nov of 99 on those.  I'm assuming the snow is too depp however.  BTW this hike is planned for Next Sunday.  I know the conditions could change a lot by then though.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 5, 2005)

There is more snow in the Carters/Washington area than other places in the whites. Today we hiked Old Speck from Rte 26 in Maine. At 4170', colder and north of the whites, it was easily barebootable to the summit. The trail was nicely broken out and the snow well consolidated. I can see the snow from my place on Lafayette (5260'). Not having hiked each one in your list this past week, an accurate guess would be any of the lower elevation 4k'ers would be barebootable.

Disclaimer: Your mileage may very!


----------



## TenPeaks (Nov 7, 2005)

How about something towards the south end of the Whites like Passaconoway, Whiteface or the Carters.

I'm not sure what the trail conditions are like, but you can see recent trail reports on http://www.viewsfromthetop.com


----------



## NPursuit (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys.  Just to clarify that list I made was 4000'ers I've climbed already.  Passaconoway was a definite possibility, but I just hiked Chocorua last weekend, and I will be taking people that will definitely want good views.  I think I'm going to go for the Carters, and have Jackson or Passaconoway as a backup.

Thanks again,
N


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 7, 2005)

Passaconoway is a good option.  i don't know what the southern presi's got for snow, but i would imagine southly exposed trails would have completely melted by now regardless.  maybe try a jackson webster loop via crawford if you are feeling like a short one or car/bike spot a loop using the webster cliff trail.  i would avoid the northern presis and wildcat ranges without winter gear.
:beer:


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 7, 2005)

When you say Carter's are you looking at doing more than one?

Assuming the group has done most of these peaks too,I'd opt for Pierce, Jackson, Tom, (Field & Tom) or Hale if they are still running the shuttle to bypass the closed bridge.

Before the heatwave this weekend, Carter Notch had 2.5 feet of snow, Up usually is not as bad as down without crampons so best way of doing Carter Dome would be up 19 Mile to Notch & bypassing Hight as that is a steep descent but best view in Carters.

Pierce should be well broken out. (whatever is left) Do check out VFTT for best conditions info.  Not as steep, it is a Presidential & good view.  I'd pick it over Jackson as summit block of Jackson if icy would be much easier with crampons.  

Field & Tom can be done as a quick loop. (added Willey can be done but makes trip longer by about 2.5 miles & you need an early start Or love hiking by headlamp) View from Avalon, just beyond it in flats, a couple spots back on trail & opening ov Tom due to blowdown provide better views than the WMG give it credit for.  Not 360 or Wow but far better than Passaconaway.

That Said, Passaconaway has a couple of view spots near the summit (one before coming up Dicey's & one beyond)  The crew can't sit & have lunch there since its small but it's still nice.   

You can rent snowshoes BTW, Whilc crampons can be rented too, they need to be used with stiff boots, snowshoes will work with just about any footwear.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2005)

Getting late IMHO.  I did Tecumseh last November 11th for my final one of the year--good choice given that it took much longer due to ice and snow up high despite warmer temps :x

Was able to bail out onto the ski trails to get down which worked out well.


----------



## NPursuit (Nov 7, 2005)

Great responses guys.  Although now I have a lot more to think about.  Thanks


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 7, 2005)

Tom, Field or Willey or all three. i'm not sure how much snow is up there though.  Garfield might be an option even with snow.


----------



## NPursuit (Nov 7, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> When you say Carter's are you looking at doing more than one?



To answer your earlier question, yes, I was looking to do Middle & South Carter.  I'm pretty set on Pierce as of now.  Trail conditions seem great for a bareboot hike.  I would really like to head over to jackson as well, but I don't think time will allow it.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 7, 2005)

Jefferson - only 2700' of vertical in 2.5 miles could be done easily on a clear day.  That would give you a "relatively" easy last 4000 footer for the year.....


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 7, 2005)

Jefferson via Caps Ridge Trail.  Only 2700' of vertical in 2.5 miles could be done easily on a clear day.  That would give you a "relatively" easy last 4000 footer for the year.....


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 7, 2005)

northern presis are essentially in winter conditions right now.  snow and ice are more than likely to be found above treeline, with an exposed route that could potentially be iced.  as of two days ago, definitely still plenty of snow up on jefferson according to the latest VFTT report:
http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/trail/nh/4364.html


----------



## NPursuit (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah I'm staying clear of Jefferson, until spring.  I'm going for Pierce, with a very slight chance of heading over to Jackson if time and weather permits.

I appreciate all of the feedback!


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 8, 2005)

Did South & Middle a couple of  November's ago, the 22nd or 23rd of 2002 & we ended up in snowshoes around Zeta Pass  (could have been a little earlier) but that trip is not too steep.  Carters & Wildcats steep points are up Wildcat from 16, down Wildcat A into Carter Notch, C-M trail out of Carter Notch, getting down Hight & the North side of North Carter. 

Issue would be that between South & Middle, the trail may not be well broken out as only backpackers & those familar with the Cowboy Brook  bushwhack or old road into the back of Camp Dodge do this trip with 1 car. 

Jefferson without crampons this time of year IMO or (a willingness to turnback right away if ice found) would be too risky.  Once you get out of trees on Cap's Ridge sun may have melted snow & ice (often times there is more snow & ice just below treeline but above it) but if cold or icy, potential to fall far enough in spots to break ankle, leg, etc., is high.


----------

